# Sahi / Sahiden



## FlyingBird

What is difference between sahi and sahiden?

What they mean literaly?

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## egemenaydin

Sahi means real. 

Sahiden means really/seriously.


----------



## Gemmenita

And in interrogative form:

Sahi *mi*? = Really?


----------



## FlyingBird

Can you please give me sentence with both as example?


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> Can you please give me sentence with both as example?


anyone please?


----------



## Gemmenita

- Sonunda suçu ortaya çıktı.
- Sahiden yapmış mıdır?
- Evet.Adama gece yarısı saldırmış.
- Sahi ya,onu gece yarısı adamın evinin önünde gördüm.
- Sahi mi?!! Neden daha önce söylemedin?
- Bu kadar önemli olduğunu düşünmedim.


----------

